# first melt and re-refined



## Shark (Jul 29, 2014)

My first melt didn't produce what I was satisfied with and looked dull, no pipe or cracks from crystallization. I was still pleased that I had successfully recovered the gold from trash. I re-refined the original button and came away with a lot greater sense of pride of my accomplishment. Just because it wasn't 100% perfect the first time didn't discourage me at all. On the contrary it gave added incentive to try again. I wasn't expecting four 9's, but did want to see some piping effect. 

The first button. Top and bottom.







After a second refine, and problems with the washing that I finally overcame with help.







I wanted to show both buttons in comparison to help encourage other first timers. Because it didn't come out high quality the first time don't stop trying. The button with the pipe hasn't been washed or buffed, it is exactly the way it came from the dish. It did take a dip in water just to be sure it wasn't to hot to handle.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 29, 2014)

Cracking post Shark.

It shows what you intended it to show perfectly - congratulations are in order Sir!

Jon


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 29, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## Claudie (Jul 29, 2014)

Well done. 
What was the weight difference between the two?


----------



## Shark (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm not exactly sure about the weight difference. The first button weighed 6.3 grams. I had another that weighed .1 gram just as poor quality as the bigger button. I did a second refine of both buttons and added a small (my scales wouldn't weigh it) amount of clean powders I had from cleaning up my AP tank and used filters, which left the second button pictured weighing 6.4 grams. My best advice besides not giving up and settling for low quality would have to be "take no short cuts when washing". Washing properly will make a huge difference.


----------



## butcher (Jul 30, 2014)

Good job shark.


----------



## heliman4141 (Jul 31, 2014)

I like that you show pics of the single refine then the 2nd drop difference. 
Shows beginners the real difference further refining can acheve.
Nothing like seeing the crystal effect & a pipe.
Will make it very easy to sell down the rd. now. IF........... you can part with the beauty that is, after all the work you put into it. 
The gallery is one of my favorite haunts, thanks for sharing your hard work. I never tire of seeing new buttons. 8) 

Dave


----------



## Shark (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for the positive support. 

It has been an interesting trip to get this far. I would like to find the actual purity of the second refine. It has crossed my mind to see if I could do better with it. Since this has been a hobby with the majority of the materials in this button coming from trash, I wouldn't mind seeing just how high I could go. There are areas I can improve, starting with some better tools to work with. I had a stone test run on it today with the limit of 23 karat test solution and it passed, but he didn't have the acids to go higher. Oh well, I am still happy with it.

And so some of the newer people can know it took me 10 months and 2 weeks to get to that second button. It takes time and effort to get to the real gold. There is actually several drops of powders involved in this small button that weighed less than .1 grams. 

Also I want to thank everyone who helped me get this far. I had planned to start naming them, but the list just kept growing. The best I can do is thank everyone who posted the honest and useful information.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 11, 2016)

Just seen the link to this in your comment on my post. Great job Shark and thanks for the inspiration. Gotta quit posting now. Don't wanna get in trouble. Besides I have some reading to do. Go Hokes!!


----------

